# H4H - accomm



## Hobbit (Oct 2, 2013)

... so, of those travelling, who's staying where? Chance for a curry and a beer the night before/after.

Holiday Inn, Guildford. (me)
Holiday Inn, Guildford, (Fish)


----------



## Fish (Oct 2, 2013)

Hobbit said:



			... so, of those travelling, who's staying where? Chance for a curry and a beer the night before/after.

Holiday Inn, Guildford. (me)
Holiday Inn, Guildford, (Fish)
		
Click to expand...

I'm not getting too messy the night before, your not going to knobble the champ that way :smirk:


----------



## HotDogAssassin (Oct 2, 2013)

I'm staying at the Premier Inn Woking West on the Monday night.


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 2, 2013)

I'm staying at a knocking shop on Sunday night. 
I hope I'm not too knackered on Monday morning.


----------



## MKDave (Oct 2, 2013)

Lakeside International Hotel for me and pops

Let's............play.................darts!


----------



## Fish (Oct 2, 2013)

MKDave said:



			Lakeside International Hotel for me and pops

Let's............play.................darts!
		
Click to expand...

That's a bit far away isn't it? You've got to contend with the bridge and busy M25/M20/M26 intersections on a Monday morning!


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 2, 2013)

Fish said:



			You've got to contend with the bridge and busy M25/M20/M26 intersections on a Monday morning!
		
Click to expand...

A mere bagatelle when compared to the Gorse, Heather and Streams around West Hill


----------



## chrisd (Oct 2, 2013)

I might just leave Sunday evening and stay on the M26/25 overnight. its slow enough!


----------



## MKDave (Oct 2, 2013)

Fish said:



			That's a bit far away isn't it? You've got to contend with the bridge and busy M25/M20/M26 intersections on a Monday morning!
		
Click to expand...

Don't ask me, pops arranged it


----------



## fundy (Oct 2, 2013)

Fish said:



			That's a bit far away isn't it? You've got to contend with the bridge and busy M25/M20/M26 intersections on a Monday morning!
		
Click to expand...

Assume he means the one at Frimley Green, if so thats only 5 miles or so from West Hill


----------



## Linnets (Oct 2, 2013)

I'm staying at the Travelodge at Frimley the night of the 7th.


----------



## GB72 (Oct 2, 2013)

My original intention was to drive down on the morning to save some cash but that will mean leaving at 5.00 in the morning. Had a look at prices and the West Woking Premier Inn is only Â£29 for the night so may stay there.


----------



## Mav281 (Oct 2, 2013)

GB72 said:



			My original intention was to drive down on the morning to save some cash but that will mean leaving at 5.00 in the morning. Had a look at prices and the West Woking Premier Inn is only Â£29 for the night so may stay there.
		
Click to expand...

Looked at that as well - no rooms for Â£29.  Best price I could get was Â£68

Overnight stay on Cobham is only Â£34 which is reasonable.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 2, 2013)

Fish said:



			That's a bit far away isn't it? You've got to contend with the bridge and busy M25/M20/M26 intersections on a Monday morning!
		
Click to expand...

Its the one at Frimley Green, I stayed there a couple of times. Its not far from West Hill. Decent Chinese restaurant next door as well.


----------



## Fish (Oct 2, 2013)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Its the one at Frimley Green, I stayed there a couple of times. Its not far from West Hill. Decent Chinese restaurant next door as well.
		
Click to expand...

Didn't know their was one that side, only visited the one on the north side. Makes more sense now.


----------



## fundy (Oct 2, 2013)

Im sure I must be typing in invisible ink lol


----------



## adiemel (Oct 2, 2013)

viscount17 and myself are booked into the premier inn at woking west on the sunday night. Know the plan was to get a curry on the sunday night and hopefully meet any others that were down there.


----------



## Khamelion (Oct 3, 2013)

Myself and Kraxx are at the Guildford Travelodge, seems like there are a few of us all pretty close to one another, does any one know of a decent pub where we could all meet and a good curry house that wecould go to?

Would be good to meet up with fellow forumers.


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 3, 2013)

Khamelion said:



			Myself and Kraxx are at the Guildford Travelodge, seems like there are a few of us all pretty close to one another, does any one know of a decent pub where we could all meet and a good curry house that wecould go to?

Would be good to meet up with fellow forumers.
		
Click to expand...

You and Stu can buy the first round!!

If you've recovered from the price of that round at Slaley...


----------



## Fish (Oct 3, 2013)

Khamelion said:



			Myself and Kraxx are at the Guildford Travelodge, seems like there are a few of us all pretty close to one another, does any one know of a decent pub where we could all meet and a good curry house that wecould go to?

Would be good to meet up with fellow forumers.
		
Click to expand...

Blue in Munich lives nearby and is working on a pass out. He has my number so hopefully we can all meet up for a scoff & pint.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 3, 2013)

Fish said:



			Blue in Munich lives nearby and is working on a pass out. He has my number so hopefully we can all meet up for a scoff & pint.
		
Click to expand...

Nearby is a relative term, depending on the traffic conditions on the A3!   For my sins I work on the outskirts of Guildford, I'll try & get some recommendations at work tomorrow for a decent pub & a curry house from the locals.

Liked post 166 on the H4H team branding post Fish, I see I became the Judean Popular Front.........


----------



## Fish (Oct 3, 2013)

Blue in Munich said:



			Liked post 166 on the H4H team branding post Fish, I see I became the Judean Popular Front.........
		
Click to expand...

It was temporary :rofl:

I had you in your rightful place by 176 :thup:


----------



## Rooter (Oct 3, 2013)

GB72 said:



			My original intention was to drive down on the morning to save some cash but that will mean leaving at 5.00 in the morning. Had a look at prices and the West Woking Premier Inn is only Â£29 for the night so may stay there.
		
Click to expand...

Stay at the outlaws and I can pick u up?! Got a few of us in my cavernous Volvo!!!


----------



## Khamelion (Oct 3, 2013)

Hobbit said:



			You and Stu can buy the first round!!

If you've recovered from the price of that round at Slaley...

Click to expand...

I think I've just about saved up enough cash for a pint next time I play there and the ther good thing is next time, Stu will be buying not me.


----------



## swanny32 (Oct 4, 2013)

I'm booked in at "The Inn on the Broadway" Â£35 a night and a couple rooms left if anyone is interested.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 4, 2013)

Right folks, based on the recommendations from the chat room and a local engineer at work, the combination that would seem to work best is as follows;

Meet at the Three Pigeons pub, 169 High Street, Guildford, GU1 3AJ  http://www.threepigeonsguildford.co.uk

From there it's a long par 4 or short par 5 to

Maloncho Tandoori, 7, Epsom Road, Guildford, GU1 3JT  http://www.maloncho-indian-restaurant.co.uk

My suggestion would be 7pm at the pub for 8pm at the curry house.  If that suits, post up numbers below and I will ring and book a table, if anyone fancies different times thrash it out on here & it can be changed if needed.  Shooting out shortly to see Rush at the flicks, I'll look in later to see if there are any questions.


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 4, 2013)

Blue in Munich said:



			Right folks, based on the recommendations from the chat room and a local engineer at work, the combination that would seem to work best is as follows;

Meet at the Three Pigeons pub, 169 High Street, Guildford, GU1 3AJ  http://www.threepigeonsguildford.co.uk

From there it's a long par 4 or short par 5 to

Maloncho Tandoori, 7, Epsom Road, Guildford, GU1 3JT  http://www.maloncho-indian-restaurant.co.uk

My suggestion would be 7pm at the pub for 8pm at the curry house.  If that suits, post up numbers below and I will ring and book a table, if anyone fancies different times thrash it out on here & it can be changed if needed.  Shooting out shortly to see Rush at the flicks, I'll look in later to see if there are any questions.
		
Click to expand...

That's a definite yes from me!!


----------



## Fish (Oct 4, 2013)

Hobbit said:



			That's a definite yes from me!!
		
Click to expand...

And a definite yes from him :thup:


----------



## viscount17 (Oct 4, 2013)

that's a yes - though might get a fast black, wouldn't want to risk all going TT


----------



## swanny32 (Oct 4, 2013)

Not for me chaps, been promised a home cooked roast dinner from my mate in Horley so spending the evening with her.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 4, 2013)

viscount17 said:



			that's a yes - though might get a fast black, wouldn't want to risk all going TT
		
Click to expand...

viscount17, are you bringing adiemel or is it just you?

Khamelion, Kraxx, you in?


----------



## viscount17 (Oct 4, 2013)

assume it's  both, plus hotdogassassin is staying at the same place so could be three. shouldn't be a big deal if we're a couple short


----------



## Khamelion (Oct 5, 2013)

yeh count me and Kraxx in


----------



## Fish (Oct 5, 2013)

So that's at least 6 for Sunday night but I expect me & Brian will have tried out some local beers in the afternoon first by then so I'll make my apologises now if he's already nobbled me by the time we meet up and I'm swaying


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 5, 2013)

So we have;

Hobbit
Fish
viscount17
adiemel
HotDogAssassin
Khamelion
Kraxx
Blue in Munich

Any other takers?


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 5, 2013)

Fish said:



			So that's at least 6 for Sunday night but I expect me & Brian will have tried out some local beers in the afternoon first by then so I'll make my apologises now if he's already nobbled me by the time we meet up and I'm swaying 
	View attachment 7770

Click to expand...

I'm aiming to get down there about 5pm... Fish, I won't be having much more than eleventeen beers before the curry... only kidding. I'm not spoiling the Monday by going silly tomorrow night.


----------



## Fish (Oct 5, 2013)

Hobbit said:



			I'm aiming to get down there about 5pm... Fish, I won't be having much more than eleventeen beers before the curry... only kidding. I'm not spoiling the Monday by going silly tomorrow night.
		
Click to expand...

OK Bri, you've got my number, just bell me when you've landed and ready for a wander, looking to leave mine around 1pm to arrive around 3pm, might be earlier the way I drive though


----------



## Khamelion (Oct 5, 2013)

Me and Kraxx will be leaving around 11 ish hope to get down to Guildford between 4 and 6 all depends of traffic and how many times we have to stop for Kraxx's bladder :mmm:


----------



## adiemel (Oct 5, 2013)

yes I am in for curry looking forward to meeting you all


----------



## GOLFBALL_WHACKER_GUY (Oct 5, 2013)

the father in law and i are staying at premier inn in horsell woking west, dunno if thats too far away from the curry venue or not


----------



## adiemel (Oct 5, 2013)

That's the premier inn that viscount17 and staying at golfball wacker.


----------



## GOLFBALL_WHACKER_GUY (Oct 5, 2013)

jolly good, were playing a course in the afternoon tomorrow up that way somewhere (the F I L hasnt confirmed where yet) but count us in for the curry chaps, hopwfully we can be back and ready in time to jump in a cab with you guys, if not see you down at bengal berties!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 5, 2013)

Table booked for 10 people at 8pm, see you in the Three Pigeons tomorrow.


----------



## HotDogAssassin (Oct 5, 2013)

viscount17 said:



			assume it's  both, plus hotdogassassin is staying at the same place so could be three. shouldn't be a big deal if we're a couple short
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for thinking of me but I'm staying over on the Monday night, not the Sunday night, otherwise I would have joined you.


----------



## GOLFBALL_WHACKER_GUY (Oct 5, 2013)

I eat for two anyway


----------



## viscount17 (Oct 5, 2013)

GOLFBALL_WHACKER_GUY said:



			I eat for two anyway 

Click to expand...

he does!


----------



## GOLFBALL_WHACKER_GUY (Oct 6, 2013)

F I L told me where we are playing today, pyeford golf club, 2pm tee time. anyone know of it or care to join us is more than welcome


----------



## Hooker (Oct 6, 2013)

GOLFBALL_WHACKER_GUY said:



			F I L told me where we are playing today, pyeford golf club, 2pm tee time. anyone know of it or care to join us is more than welcome
		
Click to expand...

Do you mean pryford GC in woking? It's a nice course but bring lots of balls as there is water to contend with on every hole!


----------



## GOLFBALL_WHACKER_GUY (Oct 6, 2013)

thats the one mate, sounds like hes picked a nice easy warm ip course then! better find myself a sports direct!


----------



## Fish (Oct 6, 2013)

More water than grass, have fun, take your water wings :smirk:


----------



## Fish (Oct 6, 2013)

The Eagle has landed


----------



## GOLFBALL_WHACKER_GUY (Oct 6, 2013)

due to the F I L feeling weary were going to be sticking with the beefeater at the hotel gents.

secretly gutted as i was looking forward to having a few beers with you lot, and a coconut dessert at the curry house!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 6, 2013)

Thanks to my fellow H4H curriers for a very entertaining evening, nice to put some names to faces.

And for anyone thinking that an auction item is expensive tomorrow, rest easy in the knowledge that it is probably less than the tip Fish managed to add to his credit card in the curry house!


----------

